# zone de non-droit



## missof

Hola !
¿ Cómo traducirían ustedes “*zone de non-droit*”? 
Pensé en “*zona sin ley*”. Pero en unos artículos, vi que hablaban de “*zona de no derecho*”. ¿Cuál de las 2 expresiones se usa más en castellano ? ¿ Alguien conoce otra manera de traducirlo ?
Gracias ...


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola y bienvenid@

Nos falta contexto. Si hablamos por ejemplo de Internet, se ha dicho que es un zona de "no Derecho" (en términos legislativos). Se refiere a la ausencia de normas jurídicas. 

Necesitamos más contexto para darte una buena respuesta.

Un saludo


----------



## yserien

*Clichy-sous-Bois : zone de non-droits ou zone d’injustices (Google)
*

Yo aquí traduciría "Clichy-sous-Bois la ciudad sin ley.


----------



## missof

Gracias por las respuestas. 
El texto en que se usaba la expresión trataba de los problemas de delincuencia en las ciudades. Entonces, si “zona de no derecho” se refiere más bien a lo jurídico, creo que es mejor no usarlo en mi traducción.
Hasta luego


----------



## Tximeleta123

missof said:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> El texto en que se usaba la expresión trataba de los *problemas de delincuencia en las ciudades*. Entonces, si “zona de no derecho” se refiere más bien a lo jurídico, creo que es mejor no usarlo en mi traducción.
> Hasta luego


 

Si ese es el contexto, haces bien en tomar la opción de Yserien; es la buena.

Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Si bien _ciudad sin ley_ corresponde a la idea por ser políticamente correcto un periodista no utilizaría esta expresión (a no ser que pretenda provocar), lo mismo que en francés no ha escrito: _la zone sans loi_.

Creo pues que _la zona de no-derecho_ es mejor opción.
Sólo un comentario.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

De acuerdo con Martine, y además una ciudad tiene leyes y otra cosa es que los habitantes tengan algún derecho (sobre todo si son de barrios marginales).

Así que : zonas de No-derecho(s)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Opino que "zonas de No-derecho(s) "en español no quiere decir nada o muy poco.
 ¿Podríamos decir zonas de no derecho a aparcar? No, simplemente diríamos aparcamiento prohibido.Si las ciudades tienen leyes y los habitantes no tienen derechos es como si no las hubiera


----------



## jhh

Zonas de no-derecho suena mal en español, desolé.

Me suena mejor: zona sin ley, zona de vacío legal, algo así...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

1. En francés tampoco es habitual esta forma de redactar. 
2. Sin ley no es equivalente a sin derecho.

No hay vacío legal, sólo que allí no se disfruta de ningún derecho.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Estoy con Gévy y Martine. Suene bien o mal no es el problema.
En la prensa zona (aréa) de no derecho es usual y se aplica tabnto a la red como a las barriadas o ciertas zonas en guerra.
Igual para zona no fumadores.


----------



## esseiro

¡Hola!
Aquí está el problema : para entenderlo bien en español tienen que saber que "zone de non-droit" tendría que ser escrito : "zone de non-Droit".... Porque no quiere decir que los que ahí viven *no tienen derechos*, sino más bien que *no cumplen con sus deberes*...
En este caso no se trata de *derechos individuales* sino de *los codigos que rigen la vida en sociedad*, y que en estas zonas son ridiculizados... Si puede ayudar...


----------



## Gévy

Hola esseiro:

No estoy de acuerdo contigo para nada. Quien no cumple con sus deberes es la autoridad local, que pasa de los marginados. La zona es la de los a quienes no se les reconoce ningún derecho.

Poner una mayúscula a derecho seria cambiar totalmente el concepto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## esseiro

¡Hola Gevy!
Lo siento, pero sigo en mi primera idea... Lo explico :
No me digas que la gente quien vive en estas zonas no tiene los mismos derechos ajenos : cobra el "RMI" , las "allocations familiales", va a buscar trabajo en la "ANPE", no paga impuestos cuando no cobra bastante en su oficio , tiene las ayudas del ayuntamiento respecto a la salud y la comida , tiene autobuses , tiendas , escuelas, colegios , parques para los niños y todo...
No obstante, tan la policia como los bomberos ni siquiera se atreven (o atreve??) a entrar en estos barrios (que llamamos  "les cités") porque ahí los insultan, le apedrean los coches, etcétera...
El combate de los gobiernos sucesivos ( de cualquier lado) siempre fue que ninguna  zona más se vuelva "zone de non-droit"... 
Sea lo que sea, no quiero armar un lío, porque nuestras impresiones no van en cuenta en el foro, sino aclarar el hecho que esta expresión "zone de non-droit" hace problema... y pienso que Missof la traducirá según el sentido que *él* tiene de la situación en las afueras francesas...
Para tratar de ayudarlo, propongo la idea contenida en la palabra inglesa "outlaw" >> "hors-la-loi" >> que es : fuera o al margen de la ley... "zonas fuera de la ley"     ¿Qué os parece?  Un abrazo.


----------



## jhh

Me parece mucho más correcta en español (hablo como nativo) la traducción de esseiro: zonas fuera de la ley, zonas fuera del alcance de la ley, o al margen de la ley.


----------



## lagalleguita

¿qué tal "zona no autorizada"? Por ejemplo, en un campo de pruebas militares. Salut,

LG


----------



## Gepo

Según Wikipédia,


> une *zone de non-droit* est, dans le vocabulaire politique ou journalistique, un quartier laissé pour compte où la police n'est pas ou peu présente, laissant la délinquances'installer, soit plus généralement tout territoire où le droit ne s'applique pas. Certains députés européens ont par exemple qualifié le camp de Guantánamo de « zone de non-droit ».
> C'est également ainsi que Philippe Breton qualifie internet, dans un article publié dans _Libération_ du 3 août 2001 intitulé « Internet, une zone de non-droit ». Dans un article publié le 11 janvier 2011 dans _Le Monde_, Nicolas Sarkozy a ainsi manifesté le souhait de faire de la régulation d'internet un enjeu du G8.


En Argentina, eso se llama *zona liberada*.


----------



## noroeme

Otra opción, quizá más clara, es la de "tierra de nadie". De hecho, el WR la menciona


----------



## GURB

En la jerga judicial; *zona del no derecho.*
Véase: ¿Un espacio de no derecho?


----------



## GURB

*4.* Se antepone a sustantivos o adjetivos abstractos, denotando inexistencia de lo designado por ellos: _Es partidario de la no violencia; Su actitud no beligerante le granjeó las simpatías de todos_. Se escribe separado y sin guion intermedio in Dic de dudas RAE


----------



## Liceo

"zona sin ley" o "zona fuera de control"
EDIT*:
Antes dije que "zona sin ley" o "zona fuera de control" para "zone de non-droit", pero, pensándolo bien, quizá sí sea simplemente "zona de no-derechos", a saber, una zona donde los derechos de una parte de su población no son respetados (por una nutrida población de gamberros); porque si decimos "zona sin ley" o "zona fuera de control", puede entenderse, además de que no se respeten derechos ciudadanos (tales como que te dejen dormir por las noches, que no te atraquen, etc.), como que las personas cuyos derechos no son respetados deciden tomarse la ley por su cuenta, agrediendo a su vez a quienes rompen la paz del barrio.

*Mensajes fusionados (chlapec, moderador)


----------

